# 3 weeks to go !!!



## Pamie (Oct 28, 2008)

Hi everyone,

Well the time has come to move out to my home permanently in Paphos. Pickfords moved all my personal belongings including a small amount of furniture last Thursday it cost 1,983 pounds but that was for about 70 packing cases and some furniture making enought for a half container. Two men came on the Thursday morning at 09:30 and did all the packing and was finished by about 18:00 - expensive but well worth the money as they packed everything so securely (I have some lovely glasses) so would have been a worry to have done it myself. They say it takes 8-10 weeks to arrive DOOR-DOOR but in no hurrry it will feel like Christmas when it arrives.

Can anyone help me with Health Care in Cyprus - I am 62 and get a pension I recently went to the post office and rang the pension centre and they said I would need a E121 form to complete. I understand that it is only for people who stay out in Cyprus longer than 6 months which I hope will be but, how will that effect my pension will they want to pay me in my Cyprus bank instead of my UK one, and would I loose money because of the Euro. Perhaps you could advise me please, not sure whether I want to go down that road but healthcare is important.

Regards Pamie


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Pamie said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Well the time has come to move out to my home permanently in Paphos. Pickfords moved all my personal belongings including a small amount of furniture last Thursday it cost 1,983 pounds but that was for about 70 packing cases and some furniture making enought for a half container. Two men came on the Thursday morning at 09:30 and did all the packing and was finished by about 18:00 - expensive but well worth the money as they packed everything so securely (I have some lovely glasses) so would have been a worry to have done it myself. They say it takes 8-10 weeks to arrive DOOR-DOOR but in no hurrry it will feel like Christmas when it arrives.
> 
> ...


Once you arrive you just go the General Hospital and regsiter. As a pensioner you are entitled to free healthcare. Take your E121 along with you and proof of residence in cyprus.
As foryour pension, you can choose to have it paid either into your account in the Uk or a sterling account here. Unfortunately no matter what you do you will only get the going rate for sterling against the Euro and as you know it is very weak at the moment. Blame the British government for their shortsightedness years ago by not entering into the Euro when it first came out. We knew then this would be the eventual outcome


----------

